# FORD snowblower



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone is gonna buy this thing but unless it has gold plated trim it's not going to be me.
Not a bad looking blower but that price is going to be for a collector.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that's just crazy, I wouldn't pay that price for a single stage ford snowblower, ford didn't even make it. it seems that Jacobson made the two stage blowers for ford, I thought about getting one but the jakes seem to be lower in price that the fords


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Someone is gonna buy this thing but unless it has gold plated trim it's not going to be me.
> Not a bad looking blower but that price is going to be for a collector.


 HEY JOE how come u have not invested in a POWERSHIFT YET???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> Not a bad looking blower but that price is going to be for a collector.


For that price, it's going to be for no one! 
Collectors seldom pay more than something is worth, just because they are collectors..I would say the asking price is 4 times the true value.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> that's just crazy, I wouldn't pay that price for a single stage ford snowblower, ford didn't even make it. it seems that Jacobson made the two stage blowers for ford, I thought about getting one but the jakes seem to be lower in price that the fords


 only if that thing has a HEMI IN IT.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well like we were talking about the guy with the Ariens "Trac-Team" outfit on ebay, at that price he can keep it !!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> HEY JOE how come u have not invested in a POWERSHIFT YET???


Why? I have a 30', single width driveway. Most of the time last winter I just used my Toro ss. 
I do have a Toro 521 in case we get something bad but I'm retired and the snow won't ever get too far ahead of me to warrant a bigger, fancier blower. 
But, if you happen to be selling yours for cheap, and are willing to deliver it to me I may be interested


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Why? I have a 30', single width driveway. Most of the time last winter I just used my Toro ss.
> I do have a Toro 521 in case we get something bad but I'm retired and the snow won't ever get too far ahead of me to warrant a bigger, fancier blower.
> But, if you happen to be selling yours for cheap, and are willing to deliver it to me I may be interested


toro made a powershift 624 
I'm not telling you to get one though. as you and I both know the 521 is a very capable machine and that William guy kinda talked you into getting the 521


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> toro made a powershift 624
> I'm not telling you to get one though. as you and I both know the 521 is a very capable machine and that William guy kinda talked you into getting the 521


And I'm *very* grateful to that William guy for his advice. That 521 is a very nice blower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I will have THE MASTERPIECE FOREVER. it will never be 4-sale. even if I move to warmer places. it will be coming with me. MIGHT EVEN BE BURIED WITH IT.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MIGHT EVEN BE BURIED WITH IT.


That would be a smart thing to do. If you change your mind and want to return above ground, you could use it to burrow your way out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> That would be a smart thing to do. If you change your mind and want to return above ground, you could use it to burrow your way out.


RIGHT ON there GRUNT. IN CASE I NEED TO RISE UP FROM THE DEAD. ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Now we can actually have a gen -u- wine. *FORD* salamander heater (not working) to go with our extremely rare Ford blower! It can't get much better!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Why not go all the way and get the whole set?


----------



## OldAriensRuleNewEngland (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's it's big brother just sold on ebay:

Ford 826 much better deal at $108.25


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

OldAriensRuleNewEngland said:


> Here's it's big brother just sold on ebay:
> 
> Ford 826 much better deal at $108.25



That is a late 1970's Gilson made Ford snowblower. I have a Montgomery Ward 8/26 made by Gilson. Heavy duty steel body on it and a caste Iron auger gear box too. I wonder how that 8hp Briggs runs. Mine started pretty well it just burned oil and puffed blue smoke at times. I repowered it with a new engine and I really like the machine now


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that engine is not the original one. because of the primer bulb up on top. they came along in the late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you're looking at a dual shaft engine, not an easy clone to find. Being re-powered once over with apparent light use it should have decades of life left.

Pete


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

somebody on this forum modified a predator with a dual shaft


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ON that 8-28 is a later BRIGGS engine 90's most likely. I do not see where you are getting those CLOWN ENGINES.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i know its a briggs, you can tell by the recoil and gas tank


----------

